# Homemade butter



## Angie (Mar 12, 2006)

I tried making homemade butter yesterday and it never "clumped" or "chunked".  This is the recipe I used (Emerils).  Anyone have any hints?  

I used heavy whipping cream, very cold and a glass jar that was also very cold.  My daughter, niece, and I shook it for 25 minutes.  We just ended up with thick cream. 



1 pint heavy cream, very cold
Pinch salt, optional

Find a large jar with a tight-fitting lid that will hold the cream about half full. Refrigerate the jar for at least 1 hour. Pour the cream into the cold jar. Tightly secure the lid and shake as hard as possible until chunks of butter start to form, 15 to 30 minutes. Pour into a strainer set over a bowl. The chunks in the strainer are butter, and the liquid in the bowl is buttermilk.

Pour the buttermilk into a clean container, cover, refrigerate, and reserve for another use. Turn the butter into a clean bowl and cover with very cold water. Pour into a strainer, discarding the liquid. Continue rinsing the butter with very cold water until the water runs clear. (The cloudy water is buttermilk which will make the butter turn sour.) When the butter is clean, work with a wooden spoon or rubber spatula to press out any remaining liquid. Discard this liquid. If desired, add salt to the butter. (Salted butter will keep longer.)

Transfer the butter to a clean container for keeping, pressing with a wooden spoon or spatula to dispel any air bubbles. Refrigerate until ready to use.


----------



## spiders (Mar 13, 2006)

My son has done this in pre-school and it turned out great every time. Half a jar full sounds like too much heavy cream though. When his class did it they filled the jars no more than 1/4 full. 

Linda
www.LindasGourmetCookies.com


----------



## licia (Mar 13, 2006)

When we made butter from heavy cream, we were told to leave the cream on the counter for a few hours - then shake. It turned out well.


----------



## GB (Mar 13, 2006)

15-30 minutes does not sound like enough time to me. I would say more like 30-45 minutes. It could take less time, but I always remember shaking for quite a while.


----------



## jennyema (Mar 13, 2006)

I have made butter in my Kitchenaid and all you do is just keep whirling it till it comes together.

Could it be that your jar wasn't completely clean?


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 13, 2006)

ahhh.......when growing up my dad made this silly contrraption to make butter,  and I know we werent there for just 30 minutes....it seemed to take forever...if it was even a little runny we had to shake more....wonder if we were bad before that...hmmmm


----------



## aradiva (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ultrapasteurized cream?*

I wonder if you were using ultrapasteurized cream or regular pasteurized cream?  I'm told that ultrapasteurized doesn't whip very well.  The high heat it is subjected to damages the cream in many ways.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 19, 2006)

I believe the problem with the butter not making, is the temperature.  The cream should be at room temperature. And 15 to 20 minutes of shaking should be enough time.  Fill the jar not quite half full.  Every few minutes while shaking, unscrew the jar lid to release the pressure and rescrew lid.   Shake until the cream separates into butter and buttermilk.


----------



## ironchef (Mar 19, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I have made butter in my Kitchenaid and all you do is just keep whirling it till it comes together.
> 
> Could it be that your jar wasn't completely clean?


 
A kitchen aid or hand blender is the way to go. No point in shaking a bottle for that long just for butter.


----------



## cara (Mar 19, 2006)

I did it by accident a few times... beat the cream to long on hot summer days.. works very well when a thunderstorm went through... 
but always with an eletric mixer...


----------

